# possibly my best compsition so far



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Etude
Thoughts?

__
https://soundcloud.com/m-burroughs%2Fe-tude-wav


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi (Feb 4, 2014)

I loved every bit of it, except for the ending. Doesn't sound quite right to me.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

thank, Majed Al Shamsi!


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi (Feb 4, 2014)

I've listened to your other uploads on SoundCloud, and I must say that I'm quite impressed.
Might I ask how you do it? Did you study music at an institution of some sort?


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Majed Al Shamsi said:


> I've listened to your other uploads on SoundCloud, and I must say that I'm quite impressed.
> Might I ask how you do it? Did you study music at an institution of some sort?


No, I am really not that good, but thanks for the compliments. 

I am not really sure what advice to give, sorry.


----------

